# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  10 Ligjet e Marketimit Neper Rrjete Sociale - Blu Web Marketing

## pulti

Nese perdoren me efikasitet, rrjetet sociale mund te ndihmojne ne ngritjen e audiences dhe bazes se klienteve tuaj ne menyre dramatike. Por duke u nisur pa ndonje pervoje te meparshme, ju mund te hasni shume veshtiresi.

Dhe kjo sjell ne domosdoshmerine e te kuptuarit te bazave te marketingut ne rrjetet sociale.

*1. Ligji Degjimit*
Suksesi ne rrjetet sociale kerkon me shume degjim sesa te flasesh. Lexo postimet/komentet e audiences tuaj, dhe bashkohu me diskutimet e tyre, per te mesuar se cfare ka me shume rendesi per ta.

Vetem atehere ju mund te krijoni permbajtje (postime, foto, video etj.) qe i shtojne vlere audiences tuaj.

*2. Ligji Fokusimit*
Eshte me mire te specializoheni tek dicka sesa ti beni te gjitha. Nje strategji shume e fokusuar tek krijimi i nje brandi te forte, ka me shume shanc te kete sukses, sesa nje strategji qe ka si qellim te jete gjithcka per te gjithe.

*3. Ligji Cilesise*
Cilesia ja kalon gjithmone sasise. Eshte me mire qe te keni 1,000 kontakte qe konsumojne permbajtjen dhe flasim per brandin tuaj, sesa 10,000 kontakte qe zhduken menjehere pas kontaktit te pare.

*4. Ligji Durimit*
Suksesi i marketingut neper rrjete sociale nuk ndodh brenda dites. Edhe pse ka nje mundesi shume te vogel qe kjo mund te ndodhe, do te keni me shume mundesi per sukses nese angazhoheni tek rrugetimi i gjate.

Per me shume vizitoni: Blu Web Marketing

----------

